# Country of Origin



## karajan (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been reading the bottles of my EOs lately and found that there's country of origin stated.  My question is does the country of origin referes to the origin of the plant or where the EOs are distilled.

Personally, I have a feeling that it refer to the origin of the plants. Am I right to say that?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2011)

I think you're right. From what I understand it is where the plant is grown.


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2011)

good question.  i would ask the supplier.


----------



## karajan (Jan 24, 2011)

That's the problem! I have been getting my EO direct from distiller and they would tell me it direct from them.  However when I ask the wholesaler or retailer, most of the time they cannot answer me at all!

Looking it the other way, is label suppose to state the origin of the plant or where it is distilled?

Are we suppose to be more concern with the origin of the plant or where it is distilled or both?

Just throwing out questions, hope you don't mind.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 25, 2011)

High quality EOs will be distilled near where they are harvested to insure that the crop is as fresh as possible for the distilling process.


----------



## carebear (Jan 25, 2011)

Origin of the plant.


----------



## karajan (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification carebear


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 26, 2011)

the country of origin on the label states where the supplier is - I know it can be misleading as the original material doesn't necessarily come from there but there you have it. another one of life's imperfections...


----------



## karajan (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually my issue is even when you get different EOs from the same supplier, the country of origin is different for different types of EOs.

On further research I have to agree with carebear that the country of origin refers to the origin of the plant. eg for Tea Tree EO most of the time the country of origin I see is Australia or China, but I do know that they can be distilled as far as India.

I started to have doubt when recently I see many EOs with the same country of origin and knowingly that these plants cannot be from one country. 

It seems that now a days the country of origin on the label is starting to have a different meaning.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 27, 2011)

What I meant was, as a distributor, we wouldn't put OUR country, but rather the country we received the product from.
In most cases, the product comes from a supplier,  local to where the raw material is from but in some cases, another country imports the raw material and it's that country that we have has the country of origin.
Confused yet?

 :?


----------



## karajan (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, I need to read about 4 times to get what you are saying...   I think.

So at the end of the day, the country of origin is still refer to where the raw material comes from right?


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 31, 2011)

I know, I confuse myself...

In MOST cases, it does refer to where the raw material comes from, HOWEVER, in some rare cases, it's just where the supplier is.

For instance, Argan oil comes from a very small region in Northern Africa, mostly in Morocco however, one of our suppliers is in Germany so the country of origin states Germany - not Morocco.


----------



## karajan (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanx for the clarification Catmehndi.

Guess there's no straight answer to this issue.


----------

